# Out Of State Turkey hunts



## tjstrutter13 (May 14, 2021)

matt76cmich1 said:


> Officially going to Indiana this year. Bought my tag and reserved a campsite.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


I’m from Indiana. Good public land opportunities in the northern 1/3 of the state and in the southern 1/3 of the state as well. I’ll be in the northern 1/3 of the state for May 3 - May 5 and I’ll also be camping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt76cmich1 (Jul 28, 2015)

Robert88 said:


> Good luck! Willing to share any of the details of the hunt?


We'll see how humbling of an experience it is first lol. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Really enjoy hunting new areas I will be chasing them on the public in MI, Big Ag in MO, and small farm in IN.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

I will be hunting hopefully, in Ohio, Kentucky, and Michigan this year.


----------

